# Different kind of winch problem



## sabresfan (Feb 24, 2013)

I am starting to experience a problem with my Warn 2500. She turns ok but sometimes under load, she stops and clicks, almost like it's not "catching". The winch itself is clicking, not the solenoid. I haven't had total failure yet as I can usually wait till it catches. Is this something I can fix with disassembly?

thanks!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Has to come apart to see.

Teardown and Rebuilding a Warn Winch - YouTube


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Has to come apart to verify, but sounds like a broken tooth on one of the planetary gears. - If so, probably not worth fixing.


----------



## sabresfan (Feb 24, 2013)

sounds like I have a project.

thanks all!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

is it a 2500ci ?


----------

